# Puppy Name suggestions?



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Thinking of names for a male puppy.

Surviving nominations are:

Dangit (my 4 yr old)
Wasabi (my wife)
Gandalf
Bacchus
Entropy
Pickles (my 4 yr old)
Fenris
Morpheus
Newton


Any votes or new suggestions?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm what color is he?

I love Dangit haha that is hilarious! Of your nominations though, I like Gandalf, Bacchus, and Morpheus the best.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you are purchasing from a breeder the pup many times will already have a registered name. You can use any name you want for a call name, but a lot of people use a varieation of the registered name.

Example: Cheyenne of yada yada - is Chey, CheyChey Girl.

Raya vom yada yada is RayRay, RayaSunshine, Raddels, RugRat.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Hmmm what color is he?


Dont have a puppy yet, narrowed it down to a longer coat, blk/red or blk/tan. Family still deciding.

Dangit has a catchy ring to it. But I have serious reservations about the karmic repercussions of naming my dog "Dangit."


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Dangit and Pickles


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

My geek squad friends have added: Socrates ("sock"), Pascal, Franklin, and Aquinas. I eliminated Aquinas because it had too many syllables. My 4 yr old has requested "rainbow," --- sounds like "rambo" except it's pretty.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

You could always shift it a bit for "Rayne" as a call name. 
I trialed with someone who named her massive doberman Cupcake when she was a tiny sweet baby... a lovely dog but its hard to look her in the face and call her cupcake. Same might be true for Rainbow







Morpheus is the god of sleep I think, I named a cat that years ago but not sure thats the karma you want for your GSD either







Since you are into literary how bout D'Artanian (sp?).. call name D'art. I have a co-worker human type with that name.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a Rayne.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Dangit!!!! Adorable. lol. 
Gandalf (cuz I love LOTR(I have an Arwen))
Fenris


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am in the same boat, I am going to choose my puppy on Monday, then bring them home on June 5th, and I have no names yet.

I think Dangit is hilarious!!!

I am trying to stay with a German name with some meaning behind it though, have you thought about looking in the Origin?


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Next round of names:

Dangit (currently #1 with everyone but me apparently)
Neutron
Newton
Socrates
Astro
Kosmo
Gandalf
Wasabi


----------



## mazzefr (Mar 2, 2009)

KOSMO!!!! That will be the name of our GSD when the time comes. I was going to suggest it but glad you came up with it


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Last list revision: It's crunch time! Need to choose soon.

Dresden
Lex (Luthor)
Socrates
Nike ("winged victory")
Gandalf
Khan (either the title or the star trek villian)
Newton
Thunder
Dangit (still on the list)
Havoc


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Since I have a Nikita (which is Unconquered in Greek--a name she strives to live up to every day







), I'll have to go with Nike.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe you'd like Dangit better as

Dan Git
Danngit
Dangitt
Daniegit 
Dangyt

just playing


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Okay, I guess I'll be the wet blanket here.









Years ago, friends of mine were warned against naming a dog or a cat (or a child!) a "joke" name. Why? The joke becomes old <u>really</u> fast, and the dog will be with you for about 15 years--with lots of help from above, conscientious care, and a great veterinarian, of course!









All that being said, a dog named "Dangit" could <u>very</u> easily be called "Danny"--and I strongly doubt that the dog would even notice the name change.

I seriously recommend that you stay away from anything stronger than "Dangit"--no obscenities, nothing vulgar. (Nothing that you'd feel embarrassed saying in front of your grandmother, for example!) Please keep in mind that you and your family are going to be calling this name out loud, in public, for the rest of the dog's life.

No matter what, it's your dog--the choice of a call name is up to you. My personal opinion? Anybody who sets such importance on choosing the right name for their dog is quite likely on the right track to becoming a very conscientious dog owner.

Good luck with your new pup. Please post pictures for all of us to enjoy!


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Kuklasmom. While funny, I was concerned about the "karmic" repercussion of naming a puppy, "Dangit." Sanity has prevailed and I have vetoed that name.

Puppy is arriving Thursday (I hope). Official name of Morpheus, but call name is still in the air.

We are down to: Havoc, Khan, and Newton. I like Nike, but the correct pronunciation is "Nee Kay" ---- hard to think of cute nicknames for that.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

+1 for Newton

I'm grouping Havoc and Khan into the same category as Killer and Ace - names that are "manly" and "dangerous"

First-timers are going to pronounce Nike like the shoe.

Newton is unique. Nickname - Nudie


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mozart396Last list revision: It's crunch time! Need to choose soon.


His life does not depend on whether he has a name or not immediately. In fact, I find a good way to name a pet is to get it and live with it a few days and that way you get a feel for his personality. I am not fond of cutsey or funny names for dogs, I think they should have and deserve respectable, dignified names and names for protective breed dogs or dogs that have bad reps (pits/rotties etc) in particular need to have names that don't feed the bad image. Mozart396 I'm on your side and would not name the dog Dangit.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like Havoc - and Khan and Kosmo....

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally like Havoc as well.. 

It's got a nice ring in it, especially for a GSD.


----------



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

We are getting a new puppy as well. We're getting a boy I've been playing with all sorts of names and ran this one by the family. It's a sure thing "Kino" is the pick rhymes with Reno. Well good luck.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kosmo (Kosmic- Mic or Mike for short?), Lex or Pickles. Havoc could be looking for trouble as they generally do cause alot of it LOL!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I too am getting a male GS puppy in a week (finally in the single digits now - YAY) and I keep thinking the name I choose (Stark) just doesn't fit his personality... Gesh.. Back at square one now I think.. Haha..

It's so tough to chose a name isn't it?

Good luck and please update us with what you choose!


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

We've had the puppy for a week now. The winning call name was Newton (Sir Isaac). Official name is Morpheus (god of dreams).

Although after the number of incidents where I had to clean the carpets, we were thinking about calling him "Bissell" - after the manufacturer of the shampooer. His official name is very apropo - after the first week of sleepness nights, I'm getting some rather bizarre puppy dreams.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

well, you could always go with "Wrecks.."


----------

